# Navajo Brown Trout



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

First brown, no great feat, but but fishing cold water streams threading tiny spaces betweens trees, over rocks, under canopies, between snags...the sound of water falling, quaking cottonwoods...


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Photo?


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

The river


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Once more


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

:cheers: Very nice! I'd love to fish somewhere like that eventually.


----------



## flyakker (May 27, 2014)

Relaxation at its best!


----------

